

Which Video Marketing Metrics Matter? [Infographic] - cyang08
http://www.reelseo.com/video-marketing-metrics-matter-infographic/

======
cyang08
Hi all. Tried my hand at creating an infographic for ReelSEO and ReelSurfer.
Would love to hear your feedback - on metrics you think I should have
included, the design, or anything else. Thanks!

